# new 55g setup complete



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

finally got everything i need for now. 55gal setup with a penguin 300, 250 watt heater with my africans.


----------



## sand (Dec 21, 2010)

cool. hey and they will probably enjoy the bears in the background


----------



## hayderrr (Jan 12, 2011)

Here there are too many information which is very helpful to us. 


thanks!!


----------

